# [nOOB] plein de pb sur une 2005.1 toute neuve...

## Bisounours

Hello !!

Je suis un tit nouveau dans le monde de la Gentoo (ça évitera déjà les insultes !  :Laughing:  )

Je viens d'installer une gentoo 2005.1 stage2 sur un PC qui me servira de serveur.

alors voilà les problèmes :

1) le clavier est en qwerty, malgré l'option KEYMAP="fr-latin9" dans le /etc/conf.d/keymaps

    j'ai aussi essayé avec "fr-pc" et "fr".... rien n'a changé...

2) je n'ai pas de ssh d'installé alors que en suivant le handbook de gentoo.org, on fait bien un emerge sshd...

3) je n'ai aucune commandes relatives au net... (ifconfig, ping, dhcpcd...)

Merci d'aider un nOOb....  :Laughing: 

Le Bisounours...

----------

## guilc

 *Bisounours wrote:*   

> Hello !!
> 
> Je suis un tit nouveau dans le monde de la Gentoo (ça évitera déjà les insultes !  )
> 
> Je viens d'installer une gentoo 2005.1 stage2 sur un PC qui me servira de serveur.
> ...

 

Bienvenue  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 1) le clavier est en qwerty, malgré l'option KEYMAP="fr-latin9" dans le /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> 
>     j'ai aussi essayé avec "fr-pc" et "fr".... rien n'a changé...

 

as-tu fait 

```
rc-update add keymaps boot
```

 ?

 *Quote:*   

> 2) je n'ai pas de ssh d'installé alors que en suivant le handbook de gentoo.org, on fait bien un emerge sshd...

 

Heu, si...

si tu parle du serveur pas lancé, pareil que précédement :

```
rc-update add sshd default
```

 *Quote:*   

> 3) je n'ai aucune commandes relatives au net... (ifconfig, ping, dhcpcd...)

 

pour ifconfig, c'est que dans le path du root... utilise /sbin/ifconfig par exemple  :Smile: 

Pour ping, c'est plus étrange, mais c'est peut-etre un problème de PATH, essaye /bin/ping. Et si il est pas la, vérifie que tu as bien le paquet iputils. Si tu ne l'as pas, pose toi des questions sur ton installation, parceque c'est de base ça  :Laughing: 

----------

## Bisounours

Salut Guilc !

J'ai donc tapé les lignes que tu m'as donné :

 - rc-update add keymaps boot

--> marche pas...

 - rc-update add sshd default

--> marche pas, il me met un truc du genre /sbin/sshd not found...  abord.

 - /sbin/ifconfig

--> pas de ifconfig dans le /sbin....

 - /bin/ping

--> ping est présent, donc je me place dans /bin et je fais un ping www.free.fr

--> unknown host...

--> j'essaye donc un ping 192.168.1.1 (adresse routeur)

--> network is unreachable...

d'autres idées ??

devrais-je refaire une installe complète ??   :Confused: 

Merci Guilc !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Le rc-update c'est pour lancer le service automatiquement au prochain redémarrage de la machine, donc pour ton histoire de clavier, essaie:

```
loadkeys fr-latin9
```

A mon avis, tu n'as pas installé ssh, as-tu fait un emerge sshd ????

Mais avant ça, il faut bien que ta carte réseau soit reconnue. Tu as bien cocher les modules correspondant à ta carte dans la config du noyau ????

----------

## guilc

D'ailleurs, c'est pas emerge sshd, mais emerge openssh  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Oui c'est vrai, si en plus je lui dit des conneries, il ne va pas s'en sortir  :Laughing: 

En tout cas je vois pas l'intérêt de lacer le keymaps au boot, ça apporte quoi de plus ???

Moi je ne le lance jamais et j'ai toujours mon clavier en français?

----------

## Bisounours

Salut tout le monde et merci de m'aider !!

- loakeys fr-latin9 est la première chose que j'ai esayée.. ça marche pas...

- pour le emere openssh il me trouve le pacquet, comme à compiler et tout à coup il me fait un caca nerveux : couldn't find package openssh-3.9[...] aborting

Dans le make menuconfig , j'ai bien coché la case pour le chipset RTL-8139 PCI (j'ai choisi mes cartes réseau car elles intègrent ce chipset...)

désolé... une autre idée ??  :Embarassed: 

----------

## _kal_

Heu moi j'fait emerge ssh avec openssh en useflag  :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour ta carte réseau essaie :

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default

net.eth0 start
```

Si ça marche, relance l'install de SSH. Et c'est quoi l'erreur pour le loadkeys fr ???

----------

## guilc

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Heu moi j'fait emerge ssh avec openssh en useflag 

 

A mon sens, openssh est bien supérieur a ssh, qui est un truc moins répandu, moins suivit en terme de sécurité, et en plus limite commercial  :Surprised: )

----------

## Bisounours

Dans mon USE, j'avais mis ssh... je l'ai changé en "openssh"

ça ne change rien, je n'arrive toujours pas à emergeer quoi que ce soit...

à chaque emerge, il me fait des erreurs du genre 

ftp://sdfhgqsjkfhkjfh... : unknonw host... aborting...

http://sqmkfjhsùfjpfj,... : unknown host... aborting...

problème de config réseau ??

pourtant je pense que mes net.eth0 et net.eth1 sont correts...

une idée ??

si quelqu'un veut essayer avec ssh de chez lui, je peux toujorus mettre le livecd...

----------

## _kal_

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Heu moi j'fait emerge ssh avec openssh en useflag  
> 
> A mon sens, openssh est bien supérieur a ssh, qui est un truc moins répandu, moins suivit en terme de sécurité, et en plus limite commercial )

 

Nan mais j'dit vraiment de la merde, j'vien de check la version de ssh et c'est openssh que j'ai. Ca fait longtemps que ma gentoo est installé  :Wink: 

----------

## Bisounours

Pour le rc-update add net.eth0 (et net.eth1) default, il me dit qu'ils sont déjà présents...

je fais donc un /etc/init.d/net.eth0[1] start

il me le démarre mais il essaye de lancer dhcpcd qui m'ouvre une erreur :  dhcpcd: missing required function interface_is_up

à l'aide... snif...

----------

## _kal_

 *Bisounours wrote:*   

> Dans mon USE, j'avais mis ssh... je l'ai changé en "openssh"
> 
> ça ne change rien, je n'arrive toujours pas à emergeer quoi que ce soit...
> 
> à chaque emerge, il me fait des erreurs du genre 
> ...

 

J'sens bien la connexion réseau foireuse. Tu es directement connecté au modem ou tu passes par un routeur ? Si tu passe par un routeur, matte la config du fichier /etc/conf.d/net et en particulier la partie GATEWAY  :Smile: 

----------

## vdemeester

 *Bisounours wrote:*   

> Dans mon USE, j'avais mis ssh... je l'ai changé en "openssh"
> 
> ça ne change rien, je n'arrive toujours pas à emergeer quoi que ce soit...
> 
> à chaque emerge, il me fait des erreurs du genre 
> ...

 

dans le use c'est ssh pas openssh. Pour l'installer c'est dit plus haut, mais tant que tu as un problème de réseaux (d'après tes erreurs, ton réseau est mal/pas configuré..). Lors de l'installation tu as copié le /etc/resolv.conf -> /mnt/gentoo/resolv.conf ?

Quelle est ta carte réseau ? (c'est peut être un problème de module non chargé..). 

Qu'il n'y ai pas d'ifconfig, etc.. c'est pour le moins bizarre..

Dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps tu as bien un KEYMAP="fr" ?

Normalement si tu suis au pied et à la lettre la procédure d'installation tu dois avoir un système fonctionnel :p

----------

## Bisounours

_kal_ :> je n'ai pas de GATEWAY : je suis en dhcp...

j'utilise un routeur ADSL de chez D-Link...

ma carte réseau est une peabird avec le chip RTL-8139... je l'ai bien coché dans le menuconfig...

le KEYMAP="fr" j'ai déjà essayé... marche pas...

----------

## Enlight

 *Bisounours wrote:*   

> _kal_ :> je n'ai pas de GATEWAY : je suis en dhcp...

 

ça veut pas dire qu'il y'a pas de gateway, mais qu'elle est attribuée automatiquement.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> j'utilise un routeur ADSL de chez D-Link...
> 
> ma carte réseau est une peabird avec le chip RTL-8139... je l'ai bien coché dans le menuconfig...
> ...

 

avec y ou m ? SI c'est m que tu avais mis alors il faut charger le module.

Fait ifconfig -a et tu verras si tes interfaces sont reconnues.

Tu avais emergé dhcpcd ou pump?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> le KEYMAP="fr" j'ai déjà essayé... marche pas...

 

Ce ne sera pris en compte qu'au prochain reboot, en attendant, loadkeys fr

----------

## Bisounours

pour la carte réseau, j'ai sélectionné avec * donc dans le noyau... pas en module...

pour faire un ifconfig... ben... j'aimerai bien... héhé : ifconfig me fait une erreur : -bash: ifconfig: command not found

le emerge dhcpcd ne fonctionne pas vu que mon réseau ne passe pas à l'extérieur...donc, pareil pour pump...

ce ne serait pas un pb du resolv.conf ??

--> routeur 192.168.1.1

--> mon PC (win2k aïe ça va gueuler...) 192.168.1.3 qui passera derrière ma gentoo si elle fonctionne en 10.0.0.2

--> mon serveur (Gentoo 2005.1 qui déconne) entrée réseau : dhcp, et sortie sur réseau interne : 10.0.0.1 et qui gère le dhcp pour mes autre bécanes

--> le FamilyPC 192.168.1.2 mais bientot en 10.0.0.3

sur le réseau 192.168.1.x : le netmask est en 255.255.255.0

sur le réseau 10.0.0.x : le netmask sera 255.255.0.0

...comme d'hab'... merci pour l'aide !!  :Cool: 

----------

## dapsaille

Welcome à toi :p

 Lors de ton emerge system en stage 2 vers 3 as tu bien spécifie emerge system --emptytree -av 

(si non ca me rassures dans le fait de mon precedent foirage d'installe en stage 1 )

----------

## Bisounours

Je ne comprend pas dapsaille... je ne suis jamais repassé sur une stage3...  :Confused: 

----------

## Adrien

Bienvenue à toi Bisounours!  :Smile: 

 *Bisounours wrote:*   

> Je ne comprend pas dapsaille... je ne suis jamais repassé sur une stage3... 

 

en fait, dapsaille te parle ici d'un étape extrêmement longue lorsque tu fais une install en stage2.

Te souviens-tu d'avoir fait un:

```
# emerge -e system
```

?  :Smile: 

Qui s'est suivi d'une compilation extrêmement longue?

----------

## naerex

Pour débuter, commence directement en stage3 et fait toi de l'experience quite à recommencer l'installation plusieurs fois de suite.

----------

## Adrien

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Pour débuter, commence directement en stage3 et fait toi de l'experience quite à recommencer l'installation plusieurs fois de suite.

 

+10 ... welcome home

----------

## Bisounours

Adrien :> non, je n'ai pas tapé cette ligne de commande...

Je pense que je vais plutot recommencer mon install, mais avant de m'occuper de rebooter après l'install de grub, je vais d'abord emerger tous les packages nécessaires à mon serveur : linux-utils, net-utils, php, mysql, samba............

Voilà...

Si quelqu'un à des idées de packages à installer je suis prenneur...

merci !!  :Smile: 

PS : au démarrage de Gentoo, j'ai un petit message affiché : thanks to use gentoo... press enter or wait 15 sec...

y aurait-il moyen de faire sauter ça ?? ça ralenti énormément le reboot... j'aimerai bien un serveur... rapide...

merci encore les gars !!  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

Je pense que c'est une bonne idée: Pour l'instant, recommence ton installation en stage 3, tranquille et n'emerge pas trop de paquets depuis le liveCD, je crois ça n'a pas grand intérêt dans l'immédiat.

Pour l'instant, contente-toi d'essayer d'obtenir un système qui boote et tu verras pour le reste ensuite.

Pour les paquets utiles à installer dès le débuts tu peux mettre ceux-ci (la plupart sont mentionnés dans le manuel):

grub hotplug coldplug gentoolkit dhcpcd syslog-ng vixie-cron sysfsutils

ainsi que le paquet contenant les outils correspondant au(x) système(s) de fichiers que tu utilise.

bon courage!  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Bisounours wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Si quelqu'un à des idées de packages à installer je suis prenneur...
> 
> 

 

Bon je vais surement me faire flamber mais allons y :

xfs-utils parceque naturellement tu auras choisi ce fs qui souffle tout ce qui existe

emacs parceque vim sapucémal mais je risque ma vie en disant ça ici!!!

Xorg avec selon tes gouts : (par ordre de préférence décroissant pour moi)

e17 si t'as pas peur des versions cvs qui changent tous les 2 jours et rendent tes confis obsoletes

fvwm si t'a pas peut de passer ta vie à le configurer et de plus jamais sortir de chez toi

sinon KDE si tu veux pas te faire chier.

urxvt ou mrxvt si t'a pas besoin de l'unicode pour les terms

mercury-to pour msn comme ça si t'arrive à le faire marcher tu m'expliqueras ^_^

weechat pour venir nous parler sur IRC

openssh pour etre sur ta gentoo depuis n'importe quel autre ordi, screen parceque c'est hyper puissant et que va bien avec.

et tant d'autres que j'oublie...

----------

## Bisounours

Merci Enlight, mais juste une précision :

ce sera un serveur... donc, pas décran... kde ne me sert donc à rien...

j'utilise nano et vi, je ne me suis jamais servi d'emacs, mais les 2 autres me satisfont très bien donc...

ce qui sera installé sera plutot du genre : php, mysql, apache, webmin (au cas où) samba,....

voila, je pense qu'il te manquais ces quelques précisions...

Merci quand meme !!

----------

## dapsaille

salut !

 comme je te parlais a un moment de emerge --emptytree -av ... et bien si tu n'en as pas entendu parler c'est que ton installation etait loin d'etre finalisee ...

 Pour résumer 

 STAGE 1 systeme ultra minimaliste permettant de recompiler une base tout aussi minimaliste optimisée 

(./scripts/bootstrap.sh) 2 heures chez moi

ensuite 

STAGE 2 Systeme minimaliste permettant de compiler les outils necessaires à l'utilisation d'un systeme *nix (toujours pas viable en tant que tel)

(emerge system -av --emptytree) 4 heures chez moi

ensuite

STAGE 3 Systeme *nix pret à l'emploi (en console pas de serveur X ni de serveurs d'application ou services net)

(emerge genkernel gentoo-sources hotplug coldplug metalog vixie-cron devfsd reiserfsprogs afin de finaliser le reboot definitif de la gentoo)

 En espérant t'avoir été utile et bienvenue dans cette belle communauté

----------

## Enlight

Ah oki, donc j'ai mis ma vie en jeu pour rien là... :Confused: 

Côté serveur j'utilise rien a part openssh < dont tu auras forcément besoin si tu n'a pas d'écran.

Pour le serveur DNS, normalement le plus sécure est djbdns et pour les serveurs mail je sais juste que postfix est souvent utilisé....

Va falloire attendre la réponse de plus calé...

----------

## Bisounours

Merci dapsaille !!   :Very Happy: 

alors j'explique ma nouvelle installe : stage2 (aïe, vais me faire tapper...)

et là, je fais des emerges à ne plus savoir quoi faire d'autre... héhé...

vous ne connaissez pas quelque chose de plus rapide que eupdatedb pour mettre à jour les archives de esearch ??

c'est long en 512k....

2° tite question, je dois utiliser quels paquets pour l'ext2 ?? j'ai mis toutes mes partitions en ext2 (sauf la swap bien sûr...)

merci !!

PS: merci de m'acceuillir parmi vous  :Razz: 

----------

## Bisounours

Je viens de faire un emerge net-utils

--> tout se passait bien jusqu'à ce qu'il me mette une erreur :

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2 failed.

!!! Function build, Line 971, Exitcode 2

!!! make World failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

quelqu'un peut m'aider ??

----------

## Enlight

 *Bisounours wrote:*   

> Je viens de faire un emerge net-utils
> 
> --> tout se passait bien jusqu'à ce qu'il me mette une erreur :
> 
> !!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2 failed.
> ...

 

Faut que tu remontes dans le texte et que tu nous sortes les lignes allant avec l erreur.

----------

## Bisounours

Les lignes qui merdent... :

```

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/

bin/ld: cannot find -lfl collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [pswrap] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2/work/xc/config/ps

               wrap'

make[3]: *** [../../config/pswrap/pswrap] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2/work/xc/lib/dps'

make[2]: *** [includes] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2/work/xc/lib'

make[1]: *** [includes] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

```

Toutes ces erreurs ne viendraient pas du fait que je n'ai pas emerger un paquet ??

de la meme façon que je n'avais pas les commandes mount, umount, ifconfig, ping... ??

PS, je n'ai toujours pas rebooté la bécane depuis le début de l'install... au moins je suis sûr de pouvoir emerger tout ce que je veux !!  :Laughing: 

----------

## ndaneau

Salut,

Désolé d'aller contre ton désir, mais ça ne sert à rien de faire plein d'emerge sur un système qui ne fonctionne pas à 100%

vaut donc mieux configurer un système de base correcte, et rebooter pour être sur de ce qui à été fait (et ne plus etre en chroot).

Une fois que ton systeme est bon, que ton reseau fonctionne bien, alors tu passes tes nuit à emerger!  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *ndaneau wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Désolé d'aller contre ton désir, mais ça ne sert à rien de faire plein d'emerge sur un système qui ne fonctionne pas à 100%
> 
> vaut donc mieux configurer un système de base correcte, et rebooter pour être sur de ce qui à été fait (et ne plus etre en chroot).
> ...

 

+1 c'est ce que je disais. Avec gentoo au début je crois qu'il faut y aller cool, étape par étape, chaque chose en son temps. Enfin, si tu connais déjà bien linux faut pas hésiter non plus à prendre des risques... :Smile: 

En ce qui concerne openssh, de toute façon, il sera installé par défaut sur ton système.

----------

## naerex

Bisounours tu te compliques beaucoup trop les choses pour debuter sous gentoo. comme je te l'ai dit plus haut: installes a partir du stage3 un systeme de base operationnel, ensuite boot dessus et à partir de là emerge ce dont tu as besoin.

----------

## Bisounours

Bon, je vais déjà rebooter... les emerge plantent de plus en plus... j'ai loupé php et samba au bout d'une demi-heure...

chiant ce truc... bon, je reboot...

----------

## Bisounours

Bon ben reboot foireux...

Je me rerererererelance dons dans une installe... stage3...

----------

## Adrien

 *Bisounours wrote:*   

> Bon ben reboot foireux...
> 
> Je me rerererererelance dons dans une installe... stage3...

 

Si je peux me permettre un petit conseil...pas très pédagogique mais pas mal pour l'instant:

J'ai constaté en réinstallant dernièrement mes machines avecla 2005.1 qu'il y avait pas mal de problèmes avec cette version: dhcp qui marche pas tty2 qui part en couille, messages d'erreur après un emerge sync... ....

Je me disais juste qu'il serait peut-êtreplus "confortable de prendre une 2005.0 pour ton install mais c'est à toi de voir, de toute façon ça ne changera pas énormément de choses!

Bon courage en tout cas   :Wink: 

----------

## Bisounours

Bon, après une tentative en stage 3 : emerge gentoo-sources n'arrive meme pas à se connecter au serveur...

Ras-le-bol, je recommencerai plus tard...

ça fait 15 fois que j'essaye, je préfère attendre un peu avant de m'y remettre, sinon, le PC va se faire défenestrer...

je reviens d'ici 2 ou 3 jours...

@ pluch et merci encore...

----------

## dapsaille

Ok 

 Saches que l'on t'attend de pied ferme ... une gentoo se mérite  :Very Happy: 

----------

